# Align, Lactose Intolerance



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought some Align today and just noticed it's made with milk protein. Is that OK for those of us who are lactose intolerant? Also I always thought probiotics needed to be refrigerated? Thanks.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

not all need to be refridgerated. I bought align and took 3 pills and got really sick...so I am really interested in how it will be for you. I realize we are all different though. Secondly, lactose intolerant people usually can handle some amount of lactose so it depends on how severe it is for you. I don't think milk protein and lactose are the same thing though... I believe lactose is a sugar !! if it does contain lactose I wonder if lactaid would help !!! good luck anyways.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

People who sell refrigerated probiotics usually claim the only ones that can work are the ones that need to be refrigerated.However, there are some heat stable brands out there and several of them (like Align) are ones people report good luck with.Usually it takes several grams of lactose to set off a reaction so you should be OK with isolated milk proteins as long as you are not also allergic to milk proteins.


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you both for your replies. I took a refrigerated probiotic a few years ago and it didn't do much. I'm hoping I'll get some benefit from Align.TVgirl..I do take those lactaid caps if I eat anything with dairy...I suppose I can take it with the Align. Kathleen....I'm not allergic to milk...it just bothers my gut.


----------

